# Oops my router lost its bearing!



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

I've had this ash cutting for about a year now, and i decided to work on it while I had a little chunk of time. I've got one side flat and I'm working on the underside to get it below the chainsaw valley. While I was running my router across the sled my router bit came out of the chuck, I think I didn't tighten it enough, but anyhow after the crash I saw a small BB in the divet that the bit created. First thought was I crashed hard enough to knock one of the engine bearings out. But after thinking about, I doubt it. I re-inserted the tool and properly tightened it and made a couple of passes. It ran and cut fine. Where'd this BB come from? It had no oil or grease on it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh sorry. It's a Hitachi router.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Where you doing a climb cut? That will often cause a router bit to come out.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a common practice is ....*

To prevent a bit from getting stuck in the collet, some folks drop an "O" ring in first to space it off the bottom a bit. Your single ball bearing would also work for that purpose. A previous owner may have done that, unless you bought it new. Maybe you did that and forget? It's highly unlikely that a single ball bearing came out the spindle or motor. 
A bearing failure would have numerous bearings falling out. :surprise2:
I would drop it back into the collect and proceed as if nothing happened, making certain to tighten it firmly. Since you typically change bits with the collet facing upwards, it may have been there all along, it just never fell out ... who knows? :vs_cool:


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

That would scare me. I'd want to know where that ball came from before I'd use the router again. Dunno if you can find an exploded view parts breakdown for that model, but if so I'd hope it'd show up if it's a stand-alone ball used in the chuck. Otherwise I think I'd be disassembling the case and inspecting the router's main bearings.

Were you using a piloted bit or just a straight bit?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I disagree ...*

A catastrophic bearing failure would be obvious. There would be ball bearings all over the place, not a single one. There would be a squealing sound, strong vibrations and other signs. Just start up the router and if it sounds normal, give it a go with the bit. Use some 400 grit wet dry and clean the shank with solvent. You don't want any oil on the shanks of the bits which will prevent the collet from grabbing it securely. No need to overtighten the collet either..... snug, then about 1 /4 turn more is what I use.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> To prevent a bit from getting stuck in the collet, some folks drop an "O" ring in first to space it off the bottom a bit. Your single ball bearing would also work for that purpose. A previous owner may have done that, unless you bought it new. Maybe you did that and forget? It's highly unlikely that a single ball bearing came out the spindle or motor.
> A bearing failure would have numerous bearings falling out. :surprise2:
> I would drop it back into the collect and proceed as if nothing happened, making certain to tighten it firmly. Since you typically change bits with the collet facing upwards, it may have been there all along, it just never fell out ... who knows? :vs_cool:


O-rings or "space balls" are used because they are compressible allowing the bit to move a bit lower as it is tightened, a steel ball will not help as it will not compress.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> A catastrophic bearing failure would be obvious. There would be ball bearings all over the place, not a single one. There would be a squealing sound, strong vibrations and other signs. Just start up the router and if it sounds normal, give it a go with the bit. Use some 400 grit wet dry and clean the shank with solvent. You don't want any oil on the shanks of the bits which will prevent the collet from grabbing it securely. No need to overtighten the collet either..... snug, then about 1 /4 turn more is what I use.



Correct.


Plus, any bearings in that router would not use any "balls" as large as you showed.


George


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Any chance the ball came from some other tool such as a socket extension or something similar? If the router is running fine then maybe the ball was from some thing else and was temporarily hung up in a crack or crevice on the router. This might be one of those head scratchers you never figure out.


----------



## Buckmark13 (Jul 16, 2018)

My bet is he put the ball bearing there as a brain teaser....and it's working!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe the ball bearing came from a sling shot and was in the wood to begin with.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> A catastrophic bearing failure would be obvious. There would be ball bearings all over the place, not a single one. There would be a squealing sound, strong vibrations and other signs. Just start up the router and if it sounds normal, give it a go with the bit. Use some 400 grit wet dry and clean the shank with solvent. You don't want any oil on the shanks of the bits which will prevent the collet from grabbing it securely. No need to overtighten the collet either..... snug, then about 1 /4 turn more is what I use.


Even if it was a bearing failure, the ball would be bigger than that. That looks like a BB to me....


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Buckmark13 said:


> My bet is he put the ball bearing there as a brain teaser....and it's working!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ha that would be funny. Nah I wouldn't do that, and if it was a BB from a gun, it would've been many years ago. I haven't had a chance to work on it yet, but I'm guessing it came from, if it did fall out of my router, the adjusting ring?? Maybe. It appears to run fine with out it.

Thanks for the advice and input. I've got some vehicle repairs to attend to. So later this week I should get a chance to look at it, and I'll post my findings.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Roybrew said:


> Ha that would be funny. Nah I wouldn't do that, and if it was a BB from a gun, it would've been many years ago. I haven't had a chance to work on it yet, but I'm guessing it came from, if it did fall out of my router, the adjusting ring?? Maybe. It appears to run fine with out it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice and input. I've got some vehicle repairs to attend to. So later this week I should get a chance to look at it, and I'll post my findings.


It could actually be for some sort of detent....


----------



## Saw Dust Rules (Jul 21, 2018)

I hate when I lose my bearings! It’s a good habit to clean the collet, collet recess, nut and router bit shaft periodically to ensure good contact. Also, don’t insert the bit all the way into the collet since there is usually a small radius where the shaft intersects the bit which can cause the bit to not be seated in the collet properly.


----------

